# Got my jerky today!



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

:lol: I got my deer jerky back today from Thompsons smokehouse in Erda, this is really really good stuff!! I got cajun and peppered and wow, Im shocked at how good this tastes. Thanks for leading me in the right direction!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Would we point you in the wrong direction when it comes to jerky????

Try the bbq flavor next time. Hell all the flavors there are good.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

What is the cost per pound?


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

the cost is $2.75 per wet pound, 10 pounds wet makes 5 pounds jerky, they also make peperoni next time in ask them for a taste you won't be sorry be the way they make a great smoked turkey!!!


----------

